# Graduated filter not functioning properly?



## UpperEchelon (Jan 16, 2017)

Hi all. I'm new to Lightroom, and new to the forum. I've had relatively no issues using graduated filters up until tonight. For whatever reason when I try to use a graduated filter now, it doesn't stay within the lines. If I drag from top to bottom, and only do the middle part of my picture, it will effect everything to the top. I've tried using different photos, restarting LR, etc.  I've googled and I'm having no luck. Thanks for any help with what I'm sure is something small I'm just over looking.

Heres a picture for example:Imgur: The most awesome images on the Internet


----------



## Cerianthus (Jan 16, 2017)

Might be the design of the tool. On the bottom the effect is not applied, on the top the effect is 100% applied. The 3 lines control where the effect is gradual (from 0-100%). If you just want a slight bit on the top, you can drag the filter so the 100% part is outside the frame area.

PS : just in case you dont know: the red marking is the mask where the effect is taking place. You can toggle its visibility underneath the picture using the box "show selected mask overlay"


----------



## Jim Wilde (Jan 16, 2017)

UpperEchelon said:


> For whatever reason when I try to use a graduated filter now, it doesn't stay within the lines. If I drag from top to bottom, and only do the middle part of my picture, it will effect everything to the top.



It's not meant to "stay within the lines". When you drag from one point to another, or from one edge, you will see those three lines. Everything on the image behind the last line receives the full 100% effect of the filter, then the effect reduces from 100% to 50% between the last line and the centre line, then from the centre line to the leading line the effect reduces from 50% to 0%. Hence the term "graduated filter". That means that you can't (easily) apply the effect to only the middle part of the image (try using the radial filter instead, perhaps).


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jan 16, 2017)

Answers are as above.
Some screen-clips to show:
1.  How the Gradient changes from one image border edge.
2.  How you could use an extended Radial Filter to do "only the middle of the picture"
3. You could also use a large Brush stroke.  Click the brush once at the start of a line, then hold SHIFT and click again for the stroke to go straight to the end of a line.


----------



## pdxrjt (Jan 16, 2017)

Agree with the above suggestion.  Try the radial filter and resize/reshape it to cover the middle.  You likely will have to invert the filter to see the effect in the middle.


----------



## UpperEchelon (Jan 17, 2017)

Thank you all so much. I appreciate the responses. I've watched so many videos and think I confused myself. I look forward being apart of this forum and Reding through all the ideas here!


----------



## RikkFlohr (Jan 17, 2017)

You can also play multiple graduated filters against one another to create the effect you desire. I wrote about this two years ago when I was debating purchasing a Reverse Graduated Filter from SIngh Ray.  Here is a link to the two-part series. Graduated Filter | Rikk Flohr's Fleeting Glimpse Images 

Remember, sometimes the solution is to think backwards by changing the original image and using the graduated filters to selectively back off the changes in portions of the image.


----------

